# Windows-Update Probleme



## Lukecheater (25. Juli 2012)

Hi,
Ich habe das Problem, dass Windows-Update jetzt schon seit mehreren Tagen die ein und die selben 2 Updates installieren will. Ich hab es auch schon manuell installiert, aber heute hat er sich direkt wieder gemeldet, dass 2 Updates verfügbar wären. 

Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## golani79 (25. Juli 2012)

Schau mal hier rein: Windows Update or Microsoft Update repeatedly offers the same update

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## MisterSmith (25. Juli 2012)

Ich würde versuchen, falls möglich, die beiden Updates wie folgt zu deinstallieren.
Entfernen eines Updates
Und zuvor die automatischen Updates deaktivieren und Windows neu starten.


----------



## Lukecheater (25. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Links, bei Gelegenheit werde ich die Tipps davon mal probieren.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2012)

Das passiert manchmal, ich ignoriere das immer, irgendwann gibt es dann neue Updates, und das Problem ist gegessen.


----------

